# Expats Make it Work



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a film of how a group of expats made "it" work 

Waits for Chris to have temper tantrm for using the "f" word.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Moi? - Not at all. You are referring to *F*lash movies I suppose - I disable those too. 

"F" is an excellent control mechanism for the "pleb's". Stops them thinking about all those pressing issues politicians would rather not attend to. Was something ol' "Patas Cortas" understood very well in deed. 

There are however even better ones.


----------

